# Freud Template Guide Kit Locknut



## wxm (Dec 25, 2020)

I have a Freud template guide kit (model# FT2020) and I can not find the locknut. Tried to find a replacement online, ebay, amazon etc, no one seems to carry it. There are plenty from the other brands. Does anyone know whether those have standard thread pitch?


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Call Freud and get a direct replacement.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I would go to the local hardware and see what they have. Chances are they have one that will fit.


----------



## wxm (Dec 25, 2020)

sreilly said:


> Call Freud and get a direct replacement.


Tried that. But unfortunately, it was a discontinued production. They can't provide parts nor the information about them.


----------



## wxm (Dec 25, 2020)

Just an update. We went local stores and tried to match up for models that they have on the floor. The sides seems to be close however, the model I tried has imperial threading where as the Freud uses metrics. With my caliper and thread gauge, the freud threads read as 29.xx - 1.0mm. So I think it is M30-1.0mm thread pitch.


----------

